# Nematoden? -> Saitenwurm



## grille (6. Juni 2011)

Habe mit Schrecken gestern dieses Tierchen zuerst im Wasser entdeckt und anschließen am Stein.
Kannte diese bis jetzt nur in der Erde,werden gegen __ Käfer eingesetzt.
Frage: Sind das auch Nematoden? Soll ich sie gleich entfernen?
Diesen hier habe ich mal entfernt,da ich mich so ekle vor ihnen.
Was würdet ihr tun oder vorschlagen?
LG grille


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nematoden*

Hallo Grille.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind Nematoden kleiner...
Siehe auch hier: 





> Die Nematoden (Fadenwürmer) gehören ebenfalls zu den Schlauchwürmern. Die Größe dieser Klasse beträgt meist 0,5 mm bis 10 mm.


Quelle

Evtl. ist es ein Spulwurm? 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nematoden*

Hi Grille,

ne Nematode ist das nicht, da dafür viel zu groß. Das dürfte ein Saitenwurm sein

MfG Frank


----------



## grille (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nematoden*

Danke Frank!
Ja, das ist er - eben noch danach gegoogelt-.
Nicht sehr appetitlich.
Danke auch für deine Rasche Antwort.
LG grille


----------

